# Need help with pixels etc. for canvas printing



## Jacaranda_wifey (Jan 7, 2015)

I am wanting to print a 16 x 20 color photo on canvas.  I would like to know people's thoughts on what is the proper pixel ratio for the best output.  I have seen it anywhere from 2400 x 3000 to 4800 x 6000 and everywhere in between.  I use Lightroom 5 for processing.  Also if anyone has any insight on sharpening on the export tool on Lightroom specifically geared to my printing on canvas.   The choices are sharpen for screen, sharpen for matt paper and sharpen for glossy paper....best choice?   - As well as sharpening, low, standard or high.   I feel I have the picture the way I want it don't want the printer going overboard on what I like.  All thoughts and comments appreciated and I hope I have posted this in the right topic area.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 7, 2015)

Don't ask your hubby, he's a dimwit.


----------



## weepete (Jan 7, 2015)

The only time I've done it was for a few A3 canvases and I just set it to export full size (after cropping to the correct aspect ratio in the develop module) 600 ppi, sharpened for matte paper standard. I was pretty happy with the results too.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 7, 2015)

I've only printed on canvas through a service.
I exported sharpening normally at 250 ppi (canvas is not as demanding as paper, the detail is less precisely reproduced) and they looked great.


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Jan 7, 2015)

weepete said:


> The only time I've done it was for a few A3 canvases and I just set it to export full size (after cropping to the correct aspect ratio in the develop module) 600 ppi, sharpened for matte paper standard. I was pretty happy with the results too.



Thank you Weepete.


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Jan 7, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> I've only printed on canvas through a service.
> I exported sharpening normally at 250 ppi (canvas is not as demanding as paper, the detail is less precisely reproduced) and they looked great.


Thank you Traveler.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 7, 2015)

The settings and resolution vary from printer to printer, but here's a chart from SmugMug to give you an idea.  My printer (not SmugMug) prints my canvases at 150dpi.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jan 7, 2015)

The larger the print the fewer dpi you need since it's not made to be viewed at a close range. I agree that 250 dpi should be fine. So a 16"x20" canvas would equal 4000x5000 pixels at 250 dpi.

In the future just multiply the inches by how many dpi you want. In this case it's 16x250=4000 and 20x250=5000.

I don't know about the sharpening. I'd  probably select matte though.


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Jan 7, 2015)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> The larger the print the fewer dpi you need since it's not made to be viewed at a close range. I agree that 250 dpi should be fine. So a 16"x20" canvas would equal 4000x5000 pixels at 250 dpi.
> 
> In the future just multiply the inches by how many dpi you want. In this case it's 16x250=4000 and 20x250=5000.
> 
> I don't know about the sharpening. I'd  probably select matte though.



Ahhh a perfect answer Tree, exactly what I was looking for, the formula for calculating.  Thanks so much, appreciate it


----------

